
China Plan to Create New Shenzhen Spurs Speculative Rampage - smaili
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-03/china-s-plan-to-create-new-shenzhen-triggers-speculative-rampage
======
SexyCyborg
It might work, Shenzhen housing and cost of living is insane now.

